# Invisible Fence vs. Petsafe



## dvh (Dec 13, 2008)

I am planning on getting a invisible fence. I had Invisible Fence come to the house for a free estimate. I have also looked at the Petsafe invisible fence systems. By going with Petsafe it will be alot cheaper. I told the Invisible Fence sales person that I would do my own training to save money, but it is still pricey. One thing I like with the Petsafe is that the collars use 9 volt batteries that are cheap, with Invisible Fence I will be spending $40 per dog a year for batteries. I have 2 dogs so that adds up.
Does anyone know what the difference is between the 2 systems?
anyone prefer one over the other?
Thanks for any help


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Ask if they have collars that are rechargeable. I installed my invisible fence myself. I bought the Innotek Ultra-Smart fence. My collars are rechargeable and came with the charging unit. Petsafe also makes a wireless fence. The only problem with it however is that your yard has to be square because the fence puts out a signal in a circular pattern. Friends of mine have this type of fence as do their parents.


----------



## dvh (Dec 13, 2008)

SpudFan said:


> I have a Petsafe invisible fence system. The stubborn dog collars use the 9V battery. The ultralite collars use a lithium button battery. I don't know where you are getting your figure of $40 per collar per year in batteries.


I got the $40 figure from the Invisible Fence salesman. He said they send you a new battery every 3 months for each collar. It comes out to \ $40 a year per collar.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry to hijack the thread but do you guys have luck with the invisible fence systems?

I'm thinking about trying one out. One of my dogs can get over my 6 ft privacy fence. Lately i've just been keeping him inside 24/7 aside from walks for restroom breaks but he's part husky and part shepherd so naturally he needs his yard to run. 

He doesn't run away when he gets out, the few times he's gotten out he's asleep on the front porch. 

The only thing im worried about is his high pain tolerance. I've tried an ecollar on him for off leash training and he didn't react to it at all. With the shepherds i never had to go past 2 but i was at 7 and still no reaction from him so I just took it off and didn't bother. No bark, no yelp, not even so much as a twitch.

So im worried about him still climbing the fence and then being annoyed with the shock or whatever and instead of just hanging out on my porch running away. If that makes sense.

Im leaning more towards having someone come out and put up angled extensions on my fence, which is what i'll probably do just because i'd feel better about it. But I was just curious if anyone had a similar problem.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

SpudFan said:


> I have a Petsafe invisible fence system. The stubborn dog collars use the 9V battery. The ultralite collars use a lithium button battery. I don't know where you are getting your figure of $40 per collar per year in batteries. I go through one, maybe two batteries a year with my guys with the collar set on maximum. That works out to maybe $3 or so.
> 
> Here is what the stubborn dog collars look like:
> 
> ...


I didn't say that the wired fence could not be used for an odd shaped lot. Sorry for the misunderstanding but, I was referring to the wireless one. If your lot is long and narrow it would not be the best choice. The wired ones are great. My friend and her parents both live on farms and have acreage so the wireless are not a problem for them since they have to much property.They can set their fence at the largest radius around the house and not have to worry that it will sent a signal past their property line. Like you I love my invisible fence no matter what brand!


----------



## DeanPhillips (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Invisible Fence vs. Petsafe Sorry I bought the Petsafe*

I purchased one of the ultrasmart devices about a month and a half ago with full faith that it was a quality product. I had a rep. for Invisible fence come out to quote me as well. The price was very different between the two so I went with Petsafe Ultrasmart after I had read many reviews. The units were supposed to be state of the art. I am sorry i chose the petsafe product. It is anything but state of the art. 

The fence has been nothing but trouble. The Petsafe people have tried to blame everything including where i store bikes in the garage for why the unit does not work on one side of the yard. They have replaced the collars to not effect. They had me move the lines. The fact is that the units are not able to handle even the slightest amount of interference. My neighbor has an Invisible Fence brand fence and his works perfectly but it seems like the Petsafe units cannot work if there is an invisible fence anywhere near (50Ft) from where you want to put a Petsafe fence. This is a serious design flaw that makes the units of little value in a suburban settting. According to the Petsafe people you cannot use the unit if a neighbor has a different unit or possibly even the same type of unit as you. 

The bottom line is that the Petsafe Ultrasmart and according to the Petsafe people, all the petsafe product lines are not functional where they may be in the same area as a competing unit or any lines of any type including electric, cable, phone, etc.

I will be returning the unit this week. If anyone has an alternative to Invisible fence that actually works, I would love to know.


----------

